# 1966 core support hardware



## 1966Dave (Aug 10, 2009)

First timer here. Can anyone tell me the correct install order for the core to frame core support hardware? Pictures would be great but a text description would work also. Just use small words and type slowly. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my non-ac 66 I have a bushing under the frame, another on top of the frame and one under the core suppor sitting on top of the frame bushing then another on top of the core support. 4 total for each side and you have to order 2 kits. If your fenders are removed you should test fit with the fenders attached.


----------



## 1966Dave (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for getting back with me. Is the bolt head up top? If so, then the order would be (top to bottom) bolt head, washer, bushing, core support, bushing, bushing, frame, large washer, nut?? Also, the bushing with the washer built-in is on top? Thanks for your help. Dave


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Your order sounds good and the bushing with the washer is good the way you are talikng about. You may have to add or remove washers to get the feder/door gap right.


----------



## 1966Dave (Aug 10, 2009)

Now I know why it is sooo important to take lots of pictures. I have spent alot of time researching this but haven't been able to find any concrete info. The bushing kit I bought has 4 bushings and 2 bolts which leaves me to believe only 2 bushings per side. Your 66 has 4 per side. I'm in the re-assembly phase of a ground up resto. I welded in new bottom fender rears while everything was apart. I should have waited to weld the patches while on the vehicle but got in a hurry. The core support heigth is critical for determining if my fenders are square or not. Getting everything aligned may prove to be somewhat overwhelming. But, live and learn. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I checked mine today and only have 3 bushings per side and a few large fender washers to get the height correct. Before adjusting verify the rear of the door gap is correct next to the rear quarter, then adjust the core support to allign the fender to the front of the door.


----------



## 1966Dave (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like that will be what I need to do. I wonder if using a string from back to front of goat along the body line (crease) would give me a good starting point. Is the line on yours straight enough to try the string routine???


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

This is how my 66 GTO was assembled...hopefully the right way because I'll be going off these pics when the time comes.

Sorry about the rusted support but you get the idea-


And the order of the bushings; my thumb would be where the core support would be and the larger gap below is where the frame belongs-


Please correct these pics if wrong, it's how I found it during disassembly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1966Dave (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for helping me out wiyh this. This site, and it's members rock. I'll be joining soon.

v/r

1966Dave


----------

